# Help Designing Paddocks



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

Also, I'm thinking maybe it may be best to divide the dry lot?? From what I've read, it really depends on how the horse and cow get along together, in deciding if they can actually share a space, not just a fenceline.
Ths really is only half thought out at this point. I was intially thinking the horse and cow would share a paddock at a time, and that I would leave free access to the dry lot, but if I'm pasturing them seperately, then I would need to decide if they need to be seperate all the time or if they could share space when it's raining, and in the winter?
So yes, advice would be good. I'm about ready to start manually removing my hair.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

From what I've seen cows and horses get along nicely (people in my area keep both species together and usually on same pasture). I really like the way you divide it, because you can rotate pastures then. My only suggestion if there is a chance you'll look into one more horse, may be you want to build 2 stalls rather than one.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Most important the run in shed or other shelter should be accessable from every pasture. I would have the drylot off the stall so that horse could go in and out and have shelter


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I really like what you have so far. I agree with the other posters, cows and horses usually get along ok. Assuming they get along well, I would just have them have access to one pasture and the dry lot and run in. Good luck!!


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Provided you can pasture them together, the dry lot is a great place for your water source. Love your plan. Designing like this is something I enjoy. You did a great job!


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

Provided that the horse and cow get along, my plan was to allow them access to the dry lot/shelter/water source from all paddocks. Make sense? I hope they agree with each other!
Does anybody have any comments about the fencing ideas?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

aspin231 said:


> Does anybody have any comments about the fencing ideas?


The fence you posted is OK (especially if you plan on keeping goats), but I wonder how expensive it is. And BTW, some cows have nasty habit jumping over the fences (I've seen it, and have to say they are amazing in clearing out fences from stand still). :wink:


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

aspin231 said:


> Provided that the horse and cow get along, my plan was to allow them access to the dry lot/shelter/water source from all paddocks. Make sense? I hope they agree with each other!
> Does anybody have any comments about the fencing ideas?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 No by your drawing that doesn't make sense. The only reason to have a paddock is so the horses can't go in the pasture, So if the pasture horses need access to run in you couldn't really use the paddock to keep a horse seperated as you have it drawn.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I just noticed how small your pastures are. I would just make 2 pastures and rotate or 1 large one and suppliment with hay when needed. You really need 2 acres per horse and I would guess a cow is about the same so I doubt that they will have enough forage and still need hay.


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

Looks great!
Cows can jump from a running start, but dairy cows often wont because of their udders getting in the way. They also need a running start, because they are not very good at picking up their feet. It's proven that they can only lift up their legs to the height of their knee.


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

churumbeque said:


> No by your drawing that doesn't make sense. The only reason to have a paddock is so the horses can't go in the pasture, So if the pasture horses need access to run in you couldn't really use the paddock to keep a horse seperated as you have it drawn.


Okay. I don't understand what you're having trouble seeing? The idea of the dry lot is that I can shut the animals in if needed. The 'run-in' is basically a three sided shelter, and where I would expect the animals to take shelter in poor weather. What I'm proposing is rotating the pastures, and when the animals have access to one pasture, leaving that particular gate (shows in gray on my drawing, I didn't mark it) open, so that they can come and go out of the dry lot as needed for water and shelter, and still have access to pasture.



churumbeque said:


> I just noticed how small your pastures are. I would just make 2 pastures and rotate or 1 large one and suppliment with hay when needed. You really need 2 acres per horse and I would guess a cow is about the same so I doubt that they will have enough forage and still need hay.


I was expecting to have to supplement some hay, considering that the entire property is only 5 acres! That being said, grass does grow very well here. Also, the size of the paddocks is somewhat negotiable at this point, specifics haven't been discussed as this is still months away. 
I added the idea of a third paddock in case the cow and my horse don't get along, but if they're turned out together, then I would only want two (larger) pastures.


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> The fence you posted is OK (especially if you plan on keeping goats), but I wonder how expensive it is. And BTW, some cows have nasty habit jumping over the fences (I've seen it, and have to say they are amazing in clearing out fences from stand still). :wink:


Is there a better fencing option that you would use? I'm very ope to suggestion on this. I just want something permanent, sturdy and functional.


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

aspin231 said:


> I added the idea of a third paddock in case the cow and my horse don't get along, but if they're turned out together, then I would only want two (larger) pastures.


I would still have the third pasture.. That way you can really rotationally graze and don't overgraze your little pasture. Also, if you want to, you can make gates between the three pastures... That way the horse and cow can really run if they feel like it at times. Also, if you wanted to, you could keep one mowed and use it as a little outdoor grass arena and the other two be pastures.


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

Almond Joy said:


> Looks great!
> Cows can jump from a running start, but dairy cows often wont because of their udders getting in the way. They also need a running start, because they are not very good at picking up their feet. It's proven that they can only lift up their legs to the height of their knee.


What height fencing would you suggest? The one I posted would be about 4.5' I think? I haven't had a chance to look at the heights available for that mesh yet. My father's yard is fenced in it, and it's 6', but mostly everywhere I've read online says it's only available in 4'?? I'll have to go check.


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

Almond Joy said:


> I would still have the third pasture.. That way you can really rotationally graze and don't overgraze your little pasture. Also, if you want to, you can make gates between the three pastures... That way the horse and cow can really run if they feel like it at times. Also, if you wanted to, you could keep one mowed and use it as a little outdoor grass arena and the other two be pastures.


There will be other places I'm able to ride, on trails and there's enough arenas in the area that I'm sure I'll be able to negotiate something.

I do like the suggestion of in-between-y gates though.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

aspin231 said:


> View attachment 99699
> 
> 
> Here is also a more detailed diagram of the barn/outbuilding- I'm open to suggestions on that too. At this point I'm thinking it may be best to scale down the stall, as it won't be used often.


Personally I would want a gate from the dry lot to the outside, not just from the lot to the pastures. Unless you were planning to put a gate in the cross tie area? Otherwise it looks like a good use of space.


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> Personally I would want a gate from the dry lot to the outside, not just from the lot to the pastures. Unless you were planning to put a gate in the cross tie area? Otherwise it looks like a good use of space.


Haha yes I was planning to put a gate to the outside of the dry lot as well! I forgot to draw it in! Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

aspin231 said:


> Is there a better fencing option that you would use? I'm very ope to suggestion on this. I just want something permanent, sturdy and functional.


I myself have 3 board (also around 4.5 ft), but I'm not sure if that's something that works for cows (I only have horses). And it's not the cheapest either (the cheapest is the electric one). Those people keeping both species often have the fence similar to what you posted or wire one (not sure why - I never asked really). I hope people with more experience with both will give their insights. 

BTW, my pastures are on small side too (I have a main one, that is not lush, and 3 small ones with lots of grass I move my horses in for several hours/day).


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

each pasture should have a gate to the dry area, which is where I place my water troughs, salt licks , and feed hay. Your three pastures are good for rotation. I would say a 5' fence with maybe one lateral . The wire fence looked nice.


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

stevenson said:


> each pasture should have a gate to the dry area, which is where I place my water troughs, salt licks , and feed hay. Your three pastures are good for rotation. I would say a 5' fence with maybe one lateral . The wire fence looked nice.


As I have said before, having a gate from each pasture is my plan, and keeping the water source in the dry lot is what I want to do. 

Do you keep cows at all?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

no I dont have cows. I had bison and was glad they were finally slaughtered.


----------



## newbierider (Mar 15, 2010)

I like the look of your plans but I would not go any smaller on the stall as you had been considering.


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

newbierider said:


> I like the look of your plans but I would not go any smaller on the stall as you had been considering.


As you can see in my plans, I was originally planning on a 14' x 16' stall, but since my horse is only 15hh and would only be in... probably 2 nights per year?? Haha. I see no reason to have it that large. I'd love to, but if I have to scale something back, it will be the stall.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Another idea to help supplement the pasture is temporary fencing. Maybe the other person wouldn't mind seeing the horse in the yard a couple times a week for 2 hours or so. Make sure it is supervised time and that the lawn isn't treated with any fertilizer or pesticides.

Electric fencing is simple to install /dismantle. If you go electric, Buy the best charger you can find. Cheap chargers are not worth the hassles (I know this first hand.) The ground system is your friend, set it up correctly and it'll save a lot of headache LOL. I know folks do the double strand electric, but if it is perimeter fencing, please DON'T. Research,call the county extension agent, consult a pro, but don't do the double strand only.

I'd go with a hot wire 4 inches inside or above the cap board in the style the picture shows. Livestock can and will lean and stretchon the top of fencing. They can pop those boards off in no time. 

If you go electric, livestock learns to respect it quickly. It's economical, looks awesome when it is installed correctly, and lasts a long time. You can also get the high visibility rope type, instead of wire. I keep hearing that it is also safer, no wire cuts to worry about. Plus the temporary can be jumped off the pasture in several different spots quite easily, if it is set up for it to start with.

I didn't see any specs for emergency/security lighting. Having a barn without electricity, at the moment, stinks! You never know when you will need the emergency lighting. It's something to think about anyways.


----------

